# My new BABIES!!!!! (DIAL-UP WARNING)!!!!!



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

I just got a new shipment in from a friend in WV. I got 12 White Procambarus alleni, 6 Cherax sp. "Hoa Creek", & 6 Cambarellus shufeldtii "Blue Gene"

Baby Cherax "Hoa Creek"

















































Baby White Procambarus alleni


----------



## jimbogregs (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow, love that first pic', looks like something out of "Aliens".
Out of interest, how many crays do you have in total?

JG


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

aww they're so cute....i want one


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

I have really cut back on the number of crays I have while I move my fishroom. I only have about 20 now.


----------

